# Update : Lucky !



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lucky indeed ! Despite the odds and the prognosis of permanent brain damage, Lucky recovered from his severe injuries and was released, _released,_ in October ! I never thought I would see this, and I am so happy that he is home in the ocean ... _free_ !

The Turtle Hospital Lucky


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome news!! It is very nice to hear GOOD news from time to time - This reconfirms for me that miracles DO happen!!

Thank you for sharing!

Barb


----------

